# Geschwungene Pfade mit Strichdicke



## khutter (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie so einige hier tue ich mich ziemlich schwer mit Pfaden. 
In den anderen Tutorials habe ich aber noch nichts entdecken können,
was mich weiterbringt

Ich bin nun dabei, für einen Gartenplan geschwungene Wege anzulegen.
Dass diese in etwa die gewünschte Biegung kriegen, kriege ich inzwischen 
hin. 

Nun sollen diese Wege alle die gleiche Breite haben. Ich dachte mir, 
dass es wohl das einfachste sein würde, wenn es irgendwie möglich wäre, 
die Pfade in Pixel umzuwandeln und ihnen eine bestimmte Strichdicke zu geben

bzw. wenn es möglich wäre, mit dem dicken Pinsel am Pfad entlangzufahren.
Leider funktioniert das alles nicht so wie ich das will.

Kann mir dazu jemand einen Tip geben

oder wie es anders, leichter, besser geht?
Ich hab übrigens auch Illustrator zur Verfügung.

Eine Sache, die mich noch total irritiert, ist, dass sich die Pfade nicht auf einer Ebene
befinden, sondern ichweissnichtwo

Dank für Eure Hilfe. Karin


----------



## German (6. Oktober 2005)

In Illustrator gehts:
Pfad zeichnen, gewünschte Konturstärke einstellen,
Objekt > Pfad > Kontur nachzeichnen

Ach ja, in PS befinden sich die Pfade im Pfadfenster 
Fenster > Pfade einblenden


----------



## khutter (6. Oktober 2005)

ok, 

danke, dann probier ich es damit mal aus, 
Illustrator ist wohl auch das geeignetere Prog. für solche Aktionen...

Karin


----------



## hotschen (6. Oktober 2005)

Klar, Illustrator ist für sowas eigentlich besser geeignet, geht aber auch in PS. Wähle einen Pinsel aus (Form, Grösse), anschliessend mit dem Pfadauswahlwerkzeug den Pfad wählen (odeer durch Klick in die Pfadpalette), rechte MT --> Pfadkontur füllen --> fertig.


----------

